# Applying for an Australian Age Pension in Portugal



## Naaling

HI everyone

I'm planning to come to Portugal in the next few months, to apply for an Australian Age pension, under the reciprocal Social Security agreement between the two countries.

I would be very much appreciated if anyone who has already been through this process could share there experiences. Is it as simple as it appears to be? I should add that I meet the eligibility criteria for an Australian pension and have a British passport.

Cheers
Fred


----------



## siobhanwf

Can I get this straight? You are British and want to apply for a Portuguese pension through you Australian connection.


----------



## TonyJ1

Why do you want to apply through Portugal - why don't you apply for your pension directly - they will sent your funds to wherever you want these.


----------



## D&M

Information is available here http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw...in-your-language/resources/010/010-1207en.pdf First few pages in Portuguese and after those you get the English version. Hope it helps. If you are still in Oz then maybe get in touch with Centrelink before you leave.
also this
International Social Security Agreements bit at the end about claiming from outside Oz


----------



## Naaling

Thanks for the replies. I'm sorry for the delay in responding as I've been away from home for a few days.
I can understand the confusion my post may have caused. It doesn't seem to make any sense to come to Portugal to claim an Australian pension. However to get an Australian pension it is not sufficient to qualify for it, it is also resident based. I would need to be resident in Australia when I apply. The problem is that I've been living in Thailand for the past 14 years. If I return to Australia they will give me the pension, but insist that I remain in Australia for 2 years. If I leave before 2 years then the pension stops. The only way around this is to apply from a country that has a reciprocal SS agreement with Australia ie. Portugal. 
On paper it seems to be a fairly straightforward since as a British citizen I can easily get Portuguese residency. I was just hoping to get feedback from someone who has actually been through the proocess


----------



## siobhanwf

D&M said:


> Information is available here http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw...in-your-language/resources/010/010-1207en.pdf First few pages in Portuguese and after those you get the English version. Hope it helps. If you are still in Oz then maybe get in touch with Centrelink before you leave.
> also this
> International Social Security Agreements bit at the end about claiming from outside Oz



D&M thank you very much for those links. All makes much more sense


----------



## kaju

Do you have a 35 year Australian Working Life, starting at at least 16 years old? - Outside Australia, your Pension will be reduced after 6 months otherwise, and it will be a bit lower too with the low rate of Pension Supplement and no Energy Supplement.

Can you get comprehensive health insurance for Portugal? May not be able to get a certificate of residency otherwise, which you'd need to apply for an Australian Pension there...and there is no reciprocal Medicare Agreement with Portugal.

Are you looking for DSP or Age Pension?


----------



## Naaling

Hi kaju

Thanks for the reply.
Since I left Oz over 14 years ago I'm still covered by the old 25 year Australian Working Life rule. I would probably get the full pension under the 35 year rule anyway. I am also aware of how the pension is reduced outside Australia. 
I don't think residency will be a problem since I'm British as well as Australian. and would enter Portugal with my British passport and get residency on that basis.
I am only interested in the age pension.


----------



## kaju

Naaling said:


> Hi kaju
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Since I left Oz over 14 years ago I'm still covered by the old 25 year Australian Working Life rule. I would probably get the full pension under the 35 year rule anyway. I am also aware of how the pension is reduced outside Australia.
> I don't think residency will be a problem since I'm British as well as Australian. and would enter Portugal with my British passport and get residency on that basis.
> I am only interested in the age pension.



I'm sure you will have checked, although I thought the grandfathering of the old 25 year AWLR only applied to those already getting the Age Pension. 

Residency in EU states is available to all EU nationals of course, but they do need to have some sort of health cover. In the case of most retired UK citizens they would have cover if they got a State Pension from the UK, but I imagine you won't have that:
_
EU regulations state that if you are in receipt of a State Pension from one EEA member state but resident in another, your healthcare should be covered by the state that pays your pension. For example, if you are resident in Portugal but in receipt of a UK State Pension, the UK should cover your healthcare by issuing you with an S1 (previously E121).

Therefore if you reach State pension age while living in Portugal, it will be necessary to request the form S1 from the DWP and hand it to your nearest social security office (Posto de Atendimento da Segurança Social) so that they can change the way you are covered. _

from another site:
_European Union citizens who have paid regular social security contributions can benefit from public health cover if in possession of a Form S1. The S1 form allows for registration for health care cover to a person living in one EU country and insured in another. It must be obtained from the country where the contributions were made and submitted to the Portuguese services. If state pension age is reached whilst living in Portugal and the pension is to be issued from another EU country, a Form S1 should be requested from the country of origin and submitted to the nearest social security office.

Those not eligible for coverage should expect to pay for any health care services provided, in which case private medical insurance should be obtained. _

I'm not familiar with Spain's requirement's but to access State cover in France without an S1, if one's income is over about 9000E you should be able to join after 3 months residence, paying about 8% of your income. Otherwise full private cover is needed. 

To register for medical care, you need a Certificate of Registration - your evidence that you are a resident, which you can get after 90 days. Apparently the requirements for that Certificate are: 

_ Valid identity card or passport;
Declaration under oath that the applicant fulfils one of the following conditions:
Has a professional activity as worker or self employed in Portuguese territory;
Has sufficient resources for him/herself and his/her family, as well as a health insurance, if mandatory for Portuguese citizens in the Member State from his/her nationality;
If he/she is registered in a public or private officially recognised school, if proven through a declaration or any other mean of evidence the possession of enough financial resources for him/herself and his/her family, as well as a health insurance, if mandatory for Portuguese citizens in the Member State from his/her nationality_.

It's the same in France - they require evidence that you have medical cover - you can't be a resident without it, from one source or another. I seem to recall that Portugal may take some level of contributions in advance to allow people to access their scheme, but not sure about that.

It may be possible to return to Australia, get the pension after regaining your Australian residency, (although that would likely take six months at least) then go to Portugal without losing the Pension, within the 2 year period - you'd have to ask Centerlink's International Operation Branch, they are very helpful from my experience.

cheers
kaju


----------



## TonyJ1

Portugal has a social security agreement with Australia - have a read

Countries that have International Social Security Agreements with Australia - Department of Human Services


----------



## Naaling

Thanks everyone for your input.
Over the past 2 years I've read every online resource I can find on this topic, so I have a fair idea what should happen. Of course that doesn't mean that it will happen once I have 2 feet on the ground! I believe that I have sufficient resources to get over any hurdles that may be placed in my way, so I guess the only thing left to do is come to Portugal and get started. My plan is to come to Lisbon, unless anyone can suggest a more user friendly area?


----------



## George_1947

I left Australia in August, 2012 under the 25 year residency rule, but the new 35 year rule commenced in January, 2014. Thus, if you have exactly 25 years in Australia from age 16 onward, you will get 25/35 as your pension.

If I were to return to Australia, and remained there for 6 months or more, I would also fall under the new 35 year rule.

You will need to keep that in mind.
George


----------



## Naaling

Hi George

Thank you for the info. I'll be in Portugal within a month, and will apply for the pension at the end of December. I will try to apply through Portuguese SS, but might end up having to send the application directly to Centerlink in Australia. The AWL isn't really a problem as I have over 34 years anyway.


----------



## FullCircle

Hi Fred
I am new to this forum and have just read your posts from last year. Just wondering how you got on with claiming your Australian Pension in Portugal. Did it all go smoothly?
Cheers


----------



## Naaling

FullCircle said:


> Hi Fred
> I am new to this forum and have just read your posts from last year. Just wondering how you got on with claiming your Australian Pension in Portugal. Did it all go smoothly?
> Cheers


Yes, It all went relatively smoothly.
I had no problems getting the pension approved and have been receiving payments for 9 months now. 
Centerlink's overseas section in Hobart was easy to deal with and helpful.


----------



## FullCircle

Thank you for your reply, Fred. Good to hear that all went well for you. Our circumstances are very similar. Can I ask if you had any issues/hurdles with regard Health cover/entitlements? I am happy to receive a PM from you if you would prefer.
Cheers


----------



## Naaling

FullCircle said:


> Thank you for your reply, Fred. Good to hear that all went well for you. Our circumstances are very similar. Can I ask if you had any issues/hurdles with regard Health cover/entitlements? I am happy to receive a PM from you if you would prefer.
> Cheers


From the Australian end there were no problems, although the process took longer than expected. In the end it didn't matter because they back pay to the date of application/entitlement anyway.

Portuguese Social Security was a bit more problematic, simply because they do not deal with these situations often and no one knew what to do. Eventually Centerlink contacted them directly and sorted things out.

In portugal, anyone legally resident in the country is entitled to state healthcare.


----------



## FullCircle

Naaling said:


> From the Australian end there were no problems, although the process took longer than expected. In the end it didn't matter because they back pay to the date of application/entitlement anyway.
> 
> Portuguese Social Security was a bit more problematic, simply because they do not deal with these situations often and no one knew what to do. Eventually Centerlink contacted them directly and sorted things out.
> 
> In portugal, anyone legally resident in the country is entitled to state healthcare.


Thank you Fred. My circumstances differ slightly from yours in that I am planning to apply for the Australian Pension in Spain where I believe I need to have private health insurance in order to qualify for residency. I probably need to move to the Spanish threads of this forum and try to find some answers there. Thanks again.


----------



## Naaling

FullCircle said:


> Thank you Fred. My circumstances differ slightly from yours in that I am planning to apply for the Australian Pension in Spain where I believe I need to have private health insurance in order to qualify for residency. I probably need to move to the Spanish threads of this forum and try to find some answers there. Thanks again.


In general you should have no problem getting the pension under the reciprocal agreement with Spain. 
I really can't comment on the issue of healthcare and residency in Spain. However, I wouldn't assume that the situation is the same for Australian citizens as it is for British citizens. Australians are not affected by EU rules, and since Spanish citizens, resident in Australia, are automatically covered by Medicare, then it would not be surprising to find that the agreement provides for reciprocal coverage for Australians in Spain. 
For instance, Article 5 of the agreement with Portugal gives Australian citizens immediate access to Portuguese social security, which in turn guarantees access to state healthcare.


----------



## FullCircle

Hi again Fred. I'm still preparing for the relocation to Spain. Can I ask if you became a resident of Portugal before applying for the Australian Pension or did you just apply for an ID number and open a Portuguese bank account? 
Many thanks


----------



## Naaling

I became resident in Portugal before aopplying for the pension. I have dual nationality (Australian/British) and used my British citizenship to obtain Portuguese residency.


----------



## FullCircle

Many thanks for the speedy reply Fred. I'm also dual nationality. I'm hoping to get residency first but there are a few hoops to jump through and some chicken and egg situations getting in the way. I just wondered if I could get the ball rolling on the Aussie Pension before actually receiving official residency (but still having NIE Number and Spanish Bank Account.). Once I receive the pension, the residency application will be a breeze as I will have proof of income.


----------



## Naaling

FullCircle said:


> Many thanks for the speedy reply Fred. I'm also dual nationality. I'm hoping to get residency first but there are a few hoops to jump through and some chicken and egg situations getting in the way. I just wondered if I could get the ball rolling on the Aussie Pension before actually receiving official residency (but still having NIE Number and Spanish Bank Account.). Once I receive the pension, the residency application will be a breeze as I will have proof of income.


With dual natonality you shpouldn't have any problems. However, bureaucrats seem to love creating "chicken and egg" situations to make life interesting. I encountered one or two of them!
You can apply for the pension up to 3 months before you become eligible. Whether or not you have to be resident at that time, I'm not sure.
My advice is to contact Centerlink's International Services in Hobart, and discuss the matter with them. They have a free number from your location and are easy to deal with. 
But, only deal with International Services. The people at Centerlink, who work outside that office have very little knowledge of the situation - that includes the general enquiry lines.


----------



## FullCircle

Hi again Fred. Thank you for all of your advice. I almost have all my ducks in a row (I think). Just curious, what form of communication/correspondence did Centrelink use during the processing and confirmation of your claim? Was it handled electronically or via snail mail? Many thanks


----------



## Naaling

FullCircle said:


> Hi again Fred. Thank you for all of your advice. I almost have all my ducks in a row (I think). Just curious, what form of communication/correspondence did Centrelink use during the processing and confirmation of your claim? Was it handled electronically or via snail mail? Many thanks


Centerlink prefer you to keep in touch with them using their free-call numbers

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/contact-us/international-phone-numbers

They don't respond to email as they claim it isn't secure enough for personal information.
I received confirmation in the post about a week after I started to receive payments into my account.


----------



## FullCircle

Many thanks again, Fred. I will (hopefully) leave you in peace now.
Cheers


----------



## FullCircle

Hi Fred
Well, I survived the ordeal of applying for my Australian Pension in Spain and came out virtually unscathed. I'm expecting it to take about 13 weeks to come through, is that how long yours took? Can I ask one more question which you may or may not know the answer to? Once the pension has been approved and payments are being received, do you know if you must remain in the country where the claim form was lodged or are you free to relocate to a non-agreement country and have payment transferred to a local bank account? I'm just wondering what my future options are.
Many thanks (again)


----------



## Naaling

FullCircle said:


> Hi Fred
> Well, I survived the ordeal of applying for my Australian Pension in Spain and came out virtually unscathed. I'm expecting it to take about 13 weeks to come through, is that how long yours took? Can I ask one more question which you may or may not know the answer to? Once the pension has been approved and payments are being received, do you know if you must remain in the country where the claim form was lodged or are you free to relocate to a non-agreement country and have payment transferred to a local bank account? I'm just wondering what my future options are.
> Many thanks (again)


Congratulations on getting through the process. I don't know what stage you are at, so I can't really say how long it should take. However, my experience was that nothing happened quickly, but they got there in the end. 13 weeks sounds about right.
I believe the OAP is portable from an agreement country in the same way it is portable from Australia when granted there. You should be free to go anywhere you like, and take your pension with you.


----------



## FullCircle

Thanks Fred. I was thinking along the same lines as you. It's encouraging to know that (hopefully) we have a choice of where we choose to live out our lives.
Cheers


----------



## guesso

hi, not sure if this has any relevance but I am Aus and was living in the Czech Republic till 2015 and wasn't allowed to apply for my age pension, even tho by reading the Aus govt web pages it seemed I could! I was told I must return to Aus, apply and then must stay a minimum of 2 years before I could 'apply' to receive the pension OS after that period. Hence I am in Tassie.


----------



## Naaling

Australia has a reciprocal social services agreement with the Czech Republic. If you were resident there, then you should have been able to apply under that agreement. 
Who told you you couldn't? Did you contact Centerlink's international services in Hobart?


----------



## guesso

Apparently (?) the agreement works well for Czechs who lived/worked in Aus for a period and then returned home and subsequently applied for their percentage of an Aus age pension etc but not so well the other way! Without being totally honest I think the person I spoke to was trying to say "dealing with the Czech govt on this stuff is a ******* nightmare, so...." which, given my experience of the corruption etc I encountered there, kind of made sense. So, it made more sense for me to come home for 2 yrs and see everyone etc and then plan my Europe return if things work out.


----------



## Naaling

guesso said:


> Apparently (?) the agreement works well for Czechs who lived/worked in Aus for a period and then returned home and subsequently applied for their percentage of an Aus age pension etc but not so well the other way! Without being totally honest I think the person I spoke to was trying to say "dealing with the Czech govt on this stuff is a ******* nightmare, so...." which, given my experience of the corruption etc I encountered there, kind of made sense. So, it made more sense for me to come home for 2 yrs and see everyone etc and then plan my Europe return if things work out.


Without the details of your situation and knowing who you talked to, it difficult to get a clear picture of your situation. However, i can make some general comments based on my experience.
1. International Services in Hobart is the ONLY office to deal with. You would have to be very lucky to find a Centerlink employee outside that office that knows anything about claiming benefits under reciprocal agreements.
2. I found International services to be open, honest and genuinely helpful. I would encourage you to discuss your situation with them ASAP, if you haven't done so already. 
3. Portugal isn't known for its friendly bureaucracy! It took a long time and a lot of effort to find someone to talk to, and when I did, they had no idea how to deal with the situation. I completely messed up that part of the application, but sent what I had to Hobart and they sorted the rest out for me.
4. I can't imagine that International Services would refuse to help you because the Czech Republic was a nightmare to deal with. If you make a legal claim under the agreement, then it is their job to sort it out.


----------



## guesso

To be honest, after 9 yrs in CZ and all I experienced there (good & not so good) I wasn't really in the frame of mind or a financial position to take on the unknown of 'what am I going to encounter doing this and how long will it take?' so weighing it all up I decided coming home for 2 yrs wasn't so bad  So, hopefully Portugal will be my final solution.... in a nice way  Anyhow, thanks for your info and supportive contact, much appreciated.


----------



## Naaling

Our situations are a bit different. After 14 years in Thailand, I had no wish to live in Australia for 2 years to keep the pension. I came to Portugal and I'm very happy with that decision, as I'm sure you will be when the two years are up.


----------



## guesso

Great to hear you have been happy with your choices... I did consider Thailand but I really like Europe, all the different countries within easy access if you wish. 
Have a love of history, different cultures, old architecture etc etc hence my recent 9 yrs there. From info received so far, as you say, it shouldn't be too much of an issue getting the Aus pension paid in Europe but I'm still researching what the probable realistic cost of living there will be given I will only have the pension. Would be grateful for any realistic views you have on such things? I will complete my 2 yrs here in Jan 2018.


----------



## cinderfella

It is a shame that you have given up on Thailand. They have a very open culture there & extremely low unemployment, hence the very prevalent 'feel good factor' in the country.
Portugal is a doomed country with unemployment of 25% & the pay rates are insulting.
Good Luck to you anyway.


----------



## guesso

To be honest, I haven't actually given up on anywhere just yet, still building a picture of many places and how I think each would suit me in all the appropriate respects. I have 9 months to make the decision and will be doing some serious searching believe me  this is likely to be my final move if it works out so I need to get it right :fingerscrossed:
Sounds like you moved from Thailand to Portugal ?


----------



## cinderfella

It's going to be the other way around ))


----------



## guesso

Oh ok. Certainly understand that. I was there a long time ago and loved it but I think it has changed a great deal since the 70's ! Good luck mate.


----------



## Naaling

cinderfella said:


> It's going to be the other way around ))


Cinderfella, be careful you don't jump from the frying pan into the fire!

I don't know how much experience you have with Thailand, but it seems to me that you are looking at the place through rose coloured glasses.

guesso, The advantage you have is that once the two years are up, you can take your pension anywhere you choose, so you are free to try different places.

Cinderfella's description of Portugal is only valid for people who are looking to work here. If you have an independent source of income then Portugal is a great place to live.

From what I've read Portugal is more expensive than Eastern Europe, but it is still possible to have a modest but comfortable life here on just an Australian pension, if you choose the right location. Many Brits live here on just their pensions.
Anyway, your pension would go twice as far in Portugal as it does in Australia!

I lived in Thailand for nearly 15 years, so there must be a lot that I liked about the country. The problem is that there is also a lot to not like, and that seems to grow in importance as you get older and more familiar with the place and people. 

While Thailand may appear to be cheaper, standards are higher in Portugal, making Portugal a more comfortable place to live, and probably equal value. 
Portuguese buses are more expensive than Thai songtows, but the buses are clean, comfortable and reliable - everything songtows aren't! 
Also you need to consider hidden costs, such as health care.

After 18 months in Portugal I have no wish to ever live in Thailand again!


----------



## guesso

My understanding and thoughts too. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Mayaan

Naaling said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm sorry for the delay in responding as I've been away from home for a few days.
> I can understand the confusion my post may have caused. It doesn't seem to make any sense to come to Portugal to claim an Australian pension. However to get an Australian pension it is not sufficient to qualify for it, it is also resident based. I would need to be resident in Australia when I apply. The problem is that I've been living in Thailand for the past 14 years. If I return to Australia they will give me the pension, but insist that I remain in Australia for 2 years. If I leave before 2 years then the pension stops. The only way around this is to apply from a country that has a reciprocal SS agreement with Australia ie. Portugal.
> On paper it seems to be a fairly straightforward since as a British citizen I can easily get Portuguese residency. I was just hoping to get feedback from someone who has actually been through the proocess


Hi Fred, I have just joined ex pat forum and am very interested in the process you have been through to obtain your Aussie pension in Portugal, it’s been really helpful, as I find myself in similar circumstances. I lived in Australia for approx 25 years all up not including the few years between when I went back to look after my parents. Now I’ve been living back in England for the past couple of years, and I’m a mere 62 at present(!) but I feel I should go to Portugal asap before Brexit effects my chances of gaining residency, then when I’m 66 I can apply for my Aussie pension I hope. Do you, or does anyone else know, if I have to sell my house in UK to be eligible? Do I need to live in Portugal for 2 years before applying? And what is the 25 year rule? Also, do you know if I can spend almost half the year in UK as at the moment I still have part time work here? Also, you mention the only international office to contact in regard to the pension issues in Australia is Centrelink Hobart, I lived in Perth but do you mean that is the only Centrelink international office in Aus or the only one that is clear and helpful in such matters? 
I’m sorry about all the questions, I’ve been finding the entire process a bit overwhelming, and your thread has been so very appreciated and helpful. Thank you, Mayaan


----------



## guesso

Hi I have been living in PT for 9 months now and have dual citizenship AUS/GB.
I lived in Aus for 38 years with a 9 year stint in Czech Republic/Germany towards the end of that time.
I did look into the 'reciprocal agreement' stuff and from my reading of the papers, it seemed the agreements were more designed for people from OS who had lived and worked in Aus for some time who then went back home but wanted to apply for a part Aus pension rather than for an Australian wanting to go live in a European country, but don't hold me to that. My final decision not to try that was because the Czech bureaucracy was too corrupt and difficult to work with, so much so, I wasn't prepared to even attempt it. So, I did go back to Aus for the 2 years period before moving to Portugal. 

Hobart is Australia's International Pensions location but deal with everyone, no matter what part of Aus you lived in. I also found them incredibly helpful & friendly and happy to explain all details required to understand (with my situation anyway) any given situation.

As you would in Aus, you would need to declare your asset (house in GB) which is obviously taken into account when determining exactly how much pension you will be eligible for.
The formula for both countries is fairly straightforward, each has a number of years they say is required to get a full pension so, for example: if Aus says 35 living and working there gets you the full pension and you had 25 years there, then you divide the amount of a full pension by 35 (years) then multiply the answer by your 25 (years) and that is how much you will get. When living in Aus,you also get small fortnightly amounts over & above the basic pension that are assistance toward your rent/utilities etc. If you spend the 2 years in Aus to get your pension then move to Europe, those extras will be permanently removed after 6 months. 

Hope that is clear and helps. Contact me if you have any further questions.


----------



## Naaling

Mayaan said:


> Hi Fred, I have just joined ex pat forum and am very interested in the process you have been through to obtain your Aussie pension in Portugal, it’s been really helpful, as I find myself in similar circumstances. I lived in Australia for approx 25 years all up not including the few years between when I went back to look after my parents. Now I’ve been living back in England for the past couple of years, and I’m a mere 62 at present(!) but I feel I should go to Portugal asap before Brexit effects my chances of gaining residency, then when I’m 66 I can apply for my Aussie pension I hope. Do you, or does anyone else know, if I have to sell my house in UK to be eligible? Do I need to live in Portugal for 2 years before applying? And what is the 25 year rule? Also, do you know if I can spend almost half the year in UK as at the moment I still have part time work here? Also, you mention the only international office to contact in regard to the pension issues in Australia is Centrelink Hobart, I lived in Perth but do you mean that is the only Centrelink international office in Aus or the only one that is clear and helpful in such matters?
> I’m sorry about all the questions, I’ve been finding the entire process a bit overwhelming, and your thread has been so very appreciated and helpful. Thank you, Mayaan


Hi Mayaan

guesso has answered many of your questions. However, I would like to add a few points.

1. The reciprocal agreement is in fact relevant to people like us, and everything is as straightforward as it seems.

2. Dealing with Portuguese Social Security is a pain, but not impossible. They are not corrupt, just overworked. No one will try to make your life more difficult - they just won't go out of their way to be helpful. Be prepared to line up outside your local SS office at 8:30am, collect you number at 9:00am and then wait for a few hours to see someone.

3. The 2 year waiting period is Australian law, and therefore only applies to people in Australia. Under the reciprocal agreement people in Portugal are subject to Portuguese law. Therefore, as an EU citizen you can apply for a pension, under the agreement, as soon as you register for residency with your local Camera (Town Hall), and the pension is transportable as soon as it is approved.

4. Centerlink's ONLY international office is in Hobart. Don't even think about talking to anyone else! They prefer to be contacted by phone, and have a freecall number from Portugal (and other countries). Both guesso and I have found them to be easy to deal with and helpful. 

5. You can start the application process 3 months before you turn 66, so that you can start receiving payments as soon as you become eligible. Ideally you should be in Portugal 6 months before you become eligible. (3 months to get residency and 3 months to apply). However residency can usually be obtained in less than 3 months, and provided you start the application process before you turn 66, then you will be back paid to the date you became eligible. 

6. The 25 year rule has been changed to 35 years and refers to Australian Working Life (AWL). To receive a full pension outside Australia a person needs an AWL of 35 years. 
AWL is the number of years a person was resident in Australia after the age of 16. People who have an AWL of less than 35 years are paid on a "pro rata" basis. If you were in Australia for 25 years, then you would be entitled to 25/35, or about 70%, of a full pension.

7. You don't have to sell your house in the UK. Once approved under the reciprocal agreement the pension is fully transportable. You don't have to remain resident in Portugal to keep it. You can move back to the UK and have your pension paid into a UK account. If you are then resident in the UK, you should be able to claim your house as your principal residence, which means it would be exempt from the pension assets test. 
However, this of course assumes that you are coming to Portugal just to get your Australian pension. If you are planning to live/retire in Portugal Then the situation regarding your house is more complex. It could be included in the pension assets test. You probably need to discuss this with the people in Hobart.

Hope this helps. 

Cheers
Fred


----------



## Mayaan

Hi Fred and Guesso,

THANK YOU SO MUCH for the very helpful information..really appreciated. 
Yes, until Brexit, I would have waited to go to Portugal for another few years when I turn 66 but it seems like I need to establish residency there before we leave the EU...if that happens..so Ive been advised to get there before March next year. 
I was under the impression Centrelink would insist I had property in Portugal rather than renting. So its a relief I don't have to sell my house here and that the pension is even transportable to a UK bank account. Though I guess initially I'd need a Portuguese bank account.
Im very glad you have found the Hobart office so helpful and clarified that point.
Now Im planning to spend time between Portugal and UK until Im 66. 
Many thanks again, Mayaan


----------



## Mayaan

Hi Everyone, time has moved on and because of Brexit I'm moving to Portugal from UK (I hold UK and Aus passports) in early October. I intend to apply for residency asap but I think I can only apply for temporary residence for up to one year which is normally renewable. In about 2.5 yrs I can retire, until then I shall either live on my rental income from my UK home, and savings, or get a job. It would be nice to spend some time looking around first tho. I'm hoping my temporary residence status will be renewed after one year if we are out of the EU by that time which as I write seems very likely. I think during that year I need to spend a minimum of 183 days in Portugal, which would allow me to top up my income in UK from my work as a live in carer. If anyone else has any more advice on visas etc it would be really appreciated. Thank you


----------

